# What is normal behavior for femail in heat?



## tammysue (May 6, 2008)

We have never had a female dog that was not spayed. This is a new experience for us as we rescued her from a very bad home. She's due to be spayed next month. Molly is about 2 years old. We have found a few spots of blood on our tile floor leading us to believe that she is in heat. Her behavior has become different, i.e. not eating much at all, alot of licking (herself, the floor). Please help us know what behavior changes, if any, that we can expect through this time.

THANKS!!!

Tammy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the experts


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The entire cycle lasts 3 weeks. Bleeding will change from bright red blood to "straw" colored at about the 10-14 day point (give or take a couple of days), at which time she would stand for a male, her tail "flagging" - holding it up and to the side - if you touch her flank or hip she will do this. While the hormonal changes during a cycle can cause many different behaviors, I have never experienced a bitch not eating during a season. I would take her temp and watch her very closely - this could be the beginning of a pyometra. If she continues to refuse food, drinks and pants excessively, and becomes lethargic, do not waste time gtting her to a vet to rule this out - it can be a very serious situation.


----------

